# LF: Pre-filter sponges/hardware for aquaclears & Canisters



## fish_luva

Hi folks, I'm wondering if someone knows where i can get the hardware to make prefilters for canisters and for Aquaclear 50,70 & 110's...

I'm tired of cleaning the sponges inside the aquaclear every week to 2 weeks and i was thinking that it would be easier to clean a prefilter sponge then to discrupts all the material inside the Aquaclears & Canisters. Of course they will have to be cleaned eventually but not that frequently.

Any information on where i can get parts or how to do it, please let me know. See the links below please, obviously i could order from them but i was looking more local,, Ontario close to the GTA.

All Advice & help Definitely appreciated: 
Sheldon

http://americanaquariumproducts.com/PreFilter.html

Article on Cichlid Forum as well:
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/power_filter_tricks_iii.php

http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/prod/203833/product.web


----------



## BillD

You can use the AC foam inserts, by cutting a slot in it and fitting over inlet tube. You will have to clean them quite often or lose your flow. Quite frankly, I would sooner clean the AC inserts weekly with the water change.


----------



## fish_luva

Thanks for the info bill, Yes that is a good idea but i was hoping to get the sponge away from the back of the tank a bit like you see on the links for the hardware portion. I haven't attempted this project yet but lately there has not been a lot of time at home so i was hoping some could be purchased for a decent price with the connector and tubing and i could at least just add the sponge myself on the end.....

thanks
Sheldon


----------



## Lee_D

Most pet stores carry a prefilter made by fluval. Comes in a small black box. I use them on all my Aquaclears. They are just a bit to small for my Rena Cannisters but I use them anyway. They keep the snails out of the filter grills. I clean them either once a week or when they start to collapse around the middle.

I"ve never had much luck cutting the sponge filters like Bill suggests. I guess I just don't have a round knife. 

Lee


----------



## BillD

You don't need a round hole to insert the tube into the foam. An X will do it.


----------



## fish_luva

Thanks for the tips Lee_D,,, i will check those out when i get a chance. 

Bill, i agree the x works pretty good, also heard that it's a great idea to wet the sponge and freeze it and take it out and cut it as it makes it very easy... Ever hear of that Bill?

thanks folks
sheldon


----------



## BillD

yes, freezing does help as it makes it rigid. I soak and freeze regular sponges so I can use a hole saw to cut a hole through them for the old type jungle sponge filters.


----------



## fish_luva

great thanks bill.. i'm going to do that and make some for now until i find the elbow parts and stuff i need to extend the intakes out from the back of the tanks......

appreciate all the help so far....
sheldon


----------



## Alexpatrascu

*This* is what i'm using on all my intakes !!!

And it's balck so it's "invisible" in a planted tank or a tank with a black background.


----------



## Lee_D

Yes, those are the guy's I use as well. It's been about a year since I've looked at them in the store. It looks like they have changed. I don't remember them saying "Edge" on them. The box looks smaller as well. I'd actually like to find something a bit bigger. The ones I have are 7 cm long and are just about 2-3 mm short for my Rena Canister filters. Just enough of a gap for the snails to get caught in...

Lee


----------



## fish_luva

Thanks Lee_d and Alexpatrascu. I appreciate the tips on the sponges.... 

NOW, i'm hoping that someone could give me some tips on where i can buy the hardware (plastic pipe elbows & tubing) to bring the sponges out from the back of the glass like in the links i have posted...

thank-you


----------



## CoryKat

fish_luva said:


> Thanks Lee_d and Alexpatrascu. I appreciate the tips on the sponges....
> 
> NOW, i'm hoping that someone could give me some tips on where i can buy the hardware (plastic pipe elbows & tubing) to bring the sponges out from the back of the glass like in the links i have posted...
> 
> thank-you


I've never tried this but I'm wondering if you can buy a replacement U intake tube for an AC filter and cut it in two places and rejoin them to create the elbow?

You can also buy the pvc elbows in the right diameter depending on whether you want them to fit on the outside or inside of your intake tube. Most hardware stores like Home Depot and Canadian Tire will carry them and some pets stores will carry clear acrylic tubes in different diameters if you prefer the look.

Here's a similar mod someone did but with a different configuration: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/diy-aquarium-projects/70683-aquaclear-intake-redone.html

If you're looking for a custom one piece bend, you can buy a length of the acrylic tube and gently heat the area where you want the elbow and bend it to the desired angle. This takes some practice and you really need a heat source but it will give you a seamless bend. Double bends are trickier but still doable. If you want a consistent bend, create a jig to shape the heated pipe. There are different ways to heat the pipe. You can experiment with boiling hot water, heat guns or something that gives off heat like a stovetop burner. If you can, fill the tube with some sand or something heat resistent so that the acrylic tube doesn't kink too much and deform when bending.

GL!


----------



## Alexpatrascu

The question is...do you REALLY need the elbow ?!?

I use the Fluval sponge over both my Eheim filters with no problem at all.

I also use it on the AC filter I have on my 2 gal.

The sopnge is close to the glass but it does not affect the functionality of the sponge/filter at all.

Just another "sending money" option IMO...not really vital.


----------



## J-P

I have purchased standard sponge filters and they easily adapt to AC intakes. Piping and all.


----------



## Lee_D

I guess the Rena intake grill must be a little longer than the Eheim. Surprisingly enough, I found a prefilter made by Eheim at BA Mississauga this afternoon that is 13 cm long rather than the 7 cm of the Fluval. It's bright white though so it really stands out. I hope it Grey's with age.

I also question the need for the elbows. Sounds like you may end up with more plumbing than fish...

Lee


----------



## fish_luva

thanks folks ( Lee_D, J-P, Alexpatrascu, CoryKat).....

Corykat, thanks for the tips on the MOD.. Looks very interesting but more work then i want right now for sure, but might consider down the road.

Alex and J-P, it's not vital to have it and possibly not much benefit, but the best part of it is that it allows the filter to be horizontal, just a perk. They don't cost that much when purchased with the sponge like in the links that i have added to the post or the one below. I'm just trying to find a place to buy them like those. Without having to order from the U.S.....

thanks everyone. Somebody must carry the filter max pre-filters, 
Scroll down on the link:
http://www.jehmco.com/html/hydro-sponge_filters.html

thanks for everyones tips and info. Truly appreciated!!!!


----------



## J-P

no perk in having an elbow in the flow. If there was everyone would be making them. It restricts water flow and can trap air. DIY is fairly easy with a propane torch and some rubber hose to keep it from kinking. Just be gentle... very gentle on the heat.


----------



## fish_luva

Thanks J-p, never thought of the flow restriction. I'm more focused on eliminating all the cleaning of all the aquaclears, which is close to 15 of them right now. I'd rather just clean the prefilters because the beneficial bacteria will be in the aquaclear sponges and media i have in there.......

thanks for mentioning that key point, i will have to consider if the flow restriction is going to be to much of a sacrifice or not because i do run 2 x #5 sponges in each tank as well......

thank-you
sheldon


----------



## J-P

you are welcome.

Attaching a standard sponge filter to the AC intake is easy to do. Regular maintenance (as with everything) is the key. 

For my breeder tanks I have a simple stocking zip tied to the intake, but again that is regular maintenance. The finer the pores the more debris it will trap.

For purely mechanical filtration look at a Diatom filter or a HOT Magnum.

Run either of those once a week and you'll have water so clear people will think that your tanks are fake.


----------



## Will

JEHMCO will ship to Canada using USPS, avoiding brokerage fee's, and high shipping costs. Just avoid ordering anything but your sponges to keep weight under a few pounds.


----------



## newforestrob

Marineland makes pre filter sponges for their maxi-jets,it comes with two sponges and two plastic strainers that fit perfectly around the intake tube strainer of the 110/500 aqua clears,for around 10 bucks


----------



## zfarsh

havent read all the posts, but you could buy those filter max prefilters from John, he comes to mississauga once a week. I have 3 of them now, but... i still clean my Aquaclear 70 and 110 once a week, and i still clean my Eheim 2217 every 3 weeks. Also, i still clean those pre-filters every week. But i have goldfish, so they are more messy. I have tried simply having a foam in the tube of the aquaclear fitlers, but find it is more messy and i preffer those large sponge which alow more water gettign in with the Filter Max. Potential problem is when you want to remove them for cleaning, some of the crap falls down in the aquarium while you are getting it to the surface. Still, when i clean it with aquarium water in a bucket, alot of sh*t comes out!!! Also, when i dont have time to clean the main sponges, i just clean the pre-filters for a quick job.


----------



## fish_luva

*thanks to all in helping me make a decision*



Will Hayward said:


> JEHMCO will ship to Canada using USPS, avoiding brokerage fee's, and high shipping costs. Just avoid ordering anything but your sponges to keep weight under a few pounds.


Thanks Will, I think i am going to order from them. I talked with them before and they seemed great. I'm going to be ordering a large Air pump for a fish room so i might as well order these at the same time. Maybe i'll organize a small group order to make it worthwhile....



newforestrob said:


> Marineland makes pre filter sponges for their maxi-jets,it comes with two sponges and two plastic strainers that fit perfectly around the intake tube strainer of the 110/500 aqua clears,for around 10 bucks


Thanks newforestrob, I'm going to give them a try, where did you purchase them before? I can use 4 of those for my 110's



zfarsh said:


> havent read all the posts, but you could buy those filter max prefilters from John, he comes to mississauga once a week. I have 3 of them now, but... i still clean my Aquaclear 70 and 110 once a week, and i still clean my Eheim 2217 every 3 weeks. Also, i still clean those pre-filters every week. But i have goldfish, so they are more messy. I have tried simply having a foam in the tube of the aquaclear fitlers, but find it is more messy and i preffer those large sponge which alow more water gettign in with the Filter Max. Potential problem is when you want to remove them for cleaning, some of the crap falls down in the aquarium while you are getting it to the surface. Still, when i clean it with aquarium water in a bucket, alot of sh*t comes out!!! Also, when i dont have time to clean the main sponges, i just clean the pre-filters for a quick job.


I didn't see these advertised on John's site anywhere, that's why i didn't bother contacting him about it. I have a solution for the cleaning aspect, same as when i clean my sponge filters, all number 5's.. I have a bucket almost exactly the same size i put around the base and slowly raise it to the top... keeeps all the crap from going into the tank. There is probobly better ways but that's how i do it....

Thanks everyone and to the forum for all the great answers.. I think I have enough info now unless others want to add more for others.....

Appreciate all the help to all people and to anyone else that's posts...
Thread is finished for me 

cheers!!!
sheldon


----------



## YMS_1975

zfarsh said:


> havent read all the posts, but you could buy those filter max prefilters from John, he comes to mississauga once a week. I have 3 of them now, but... i still clean my Aquaclear 70 and 110 once a week, and i still clean my Eheim 2217 every 3 weeks. Also, i still clean those pre-filters every week. But i have goldfish, so they are more messy. I have tried simply having a foam in the tube of the aquaclear fitlers, but find it is more messy and i preffer those large sponge which alow more water gettign in with the Filter Max. Potential problem is when you want to remove them for cleaning, some of the crap falls down in the aquarium while you are getting it to the surface. Still, when i clean it with aquarium water in a bucket, alot of sh*t comes out!!! Also, when i dont have time to clean the main sponges, i just clean the pre-filters for a quick job.


I know this thread is a bit old, but I also have an Aquaclear 70 and I just wanted to make sure that I buy the right "Filter Max". I noticed that there are 3 models :

1) Filter Max
2) Filter Max II
3 Filter Max III

Which model (specifically) works seamlessly with the Aquaclear 70????


----------



## zfarsh

I use Aquaclear III on all my models, including for the AC70, AC10, AC50, AC100, Eheim 2217. I think that is the only model he has. Oh, and pay a little more and have him switch the filter for 1 size larger, if he has it (only if you have a big tank though, cant remember your tank size, i put the larger sponges on my 75 gallon tank). If it is on a small tank, you probably wont need it. 

However, lately, I have put a cube sponge i cut up myself on the AC10, and might do the same on an AC70 that i am thinking of installing in a small 10g tank, to minimize the Inlet Sponge Space.


----------



## Fishfur

I have an assortment of prefilter sponges that'll fit most Aqua Clears.. two densities.. one fine, one coarser. More than I need.


----------



## YMS_1975

*Just curious....*

could one purchase a generic sponge (in bulk) such as this :

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/150-pcs-MAGI...164?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a1b710d04

and use that to cover up the inlet tube? It says it has "MELAMINE" in it. Did a Google of this but couldn't figure out if it's some kind of detergent or what.

The price is just right and I don't mind manually slitting a hole in it to slide over the inlet tube. Can somebody please shed some light on this for me?


----------



## SmokeSR

^ that's basically the magic eraser and probably not what you want to use for a pre-filter.

Just go to big al or any other fish store and buy the coarse foam they sell in big uncut sheets meant for filter media. That's what I use for a pre-filter. Cut to shape and X an opening.


----------



## YMS_1975

SmokeSR said:


> ^ that's basically the magic eraser and probably not what you want to use for a pre-filter.
> 
> Just go to big al or any other fish store and buy the coarse foam they sell in big uncut sheets meant for filter media. That's what I use for a pre-filter. Cut to shape and X an opening.


Thanks for the heads up! I'll visit them and pick some up.


----------



## Fishfur

Just fyi, melamine is a plastic. It's what they use to cover most prefab kitchen and and bathroom cabinets, shelving, etc. If you buy shelving made of particle board coated white, that's melamine, usually. 

It's also what was in that wheat gluten shipment that poisoned thousands of pets a few years ago and also babies who got it in a formula mix as a contaminant. To be avoided, I'd think. As a formed plastic product it's supposed to be non toxic, once consumed this is not certainly not the case.


----------



## zfarsh

dont go the cheap way on the sponges, you want something that will be safe and last a long time, get a high quality sponge from either Aqua Inspiration or Big Al's, and i am sure there are many more. At big al's, its their black more pricier one, i think like 17$ and 24$ and they are rectangular. At Aqua Inspiration, they are also black also and come in many sizes, and i like those too. If you have any AC filters, i would replace their sponges with these ones instead, cause the new ones they include really dont last very long (like less than 6 months) and you can feel the lack quality (their old ones were much better).


----------

